
V8 JavaScript Engine: V8 Release 5.4 - okket
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2016/09/v8-release-54.html
======
e0m
Wow! The new version of V8 "…reduces peak memory consumption of on-heap memory
up to 40%." and reduces "…off-heap peak memory usage by up to 20%". As the
author of a large Electron app that has huge implications downstream for our
users. Great job!

~~~
joseraul
Don't forget the "up to". Your app may be in another section of the
statistics.

~~~
luhn
Glad to see someone point this out. "There are three kinds of lies: lies,
damned lies, and statistics."

------
overcast
Wonder how this will translate to resource usage in my node projects. Those
memory reductions are significant.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
Node v7 will be out sometime in October (and it will have this version of V8),
so we'll find out soon enough.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
Source:
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/milestone/15](https://github.com/nodejs/node/milestone/15)

------
tracker1
This is great.. unable to check the api differences at work (google docs is
blocked). Are there any ESnext features in this release? Eagerly awaiting
async/await and class properties in the browser.

------
elorant
As a side note, is there a way to run this thing standalone as a headless
browser?

~~~
pritambaral
V8 is not a browser. It's just a JavaScript engine. For a browser, you'd need
a rendering engine and some networking code.

For a list of headless browsers, see [0]. Not all entries in that list run v8.

[0]:
[https://github.com/dhamaniasad/HeadlessBrowsers](https://github.com/dhamaniasad/HeadlessBrowsers)

~~~
elorant
Yes I know that, but what if all you want is just to execute the JavaScript on
a page?

~~~
rpeden
The catch is that usually, the JavaScript is on a page because it interacts
with the page in some way. So without a DOM, executing the page's JS likely
won't work.

Having said that: if you just want a headless V8 VM, Node.js is what you're
looking for. You can even use jsdom there to simulate a web page if the JS
you're trying to run requires it.

If you're looking for headless Chrome/Chromium (which includes V8), try
nightmareJS.

Neither Node nor nightmare include V8 5.4, but they will in the relatively
near future.

